# [ext4] Quelle place occupe le FS en interne ? (résolu)

## GentooUser@Clubic

Salut,

J'ai monté mon raid0+lvm avec deux WD Caviar Black de 640go et devant l'espace vertigineux du tout j'ai remarqué un truc bizarre...

J'ai crée une partition de750go pour /home (afin de réunir toute mes données perso dans mon /home c'est plus "Unix Spirit" je trouve) avec la commande suivante :

```
lvcreate -L750G -nhome localvg
```

Ensuite je l'ai formaté en ext4, un petit coup tune2fs pour passer le % réservé au root à 0 et fixer le nombre max de montage a 30 et c'est fait, mais j'ai remarqué un truc bizarre à la sortie de df :

```
/dev/mapper/localvg-home

                      739G  133G  606G  18% /home

```

 Ça fait quand-même 11go d'évaporés, ce n'est pas dû a une différence de système de mesure car j'ai les mêmes résultats en "si" qu'en "normal" et même si je compte en bloc de 1ko j'ai la même différence.

J'ai essayé sur une partition de 400go histoire de voir si c'était pas un bug avec le mk2fs du liveCD et là j'ai 6go d'évaporé.

Alors normal ou pas ?Last edited by GentooUser@Clubic on Thu Jun 04, 2009 11:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## razer

Au pif, ou au tac o tac : paramétrer une taille de journal moindre ??

----------

## guilc

je pense pareil : pour une partition de cette taille, le journal commence à être conséquent. Il pourrait à lui seul expliquer la différence de capacité

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Juste après la création du FS j'avais déjà 197mo d'occupés j'ai pensé que c'était le journal...

Y'a moyen de connaître la taille du journal pour une partition ? j'ai pas trouvé dans tune2fs (j'ai p-a pas les yeux en face des trous) et j'ai la flemme de faire des tests...

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

En tout cas c'est pô le journal :

```
dumpe2fs -h /dev/mapper/localvg-home

dumpe2fs 1.41.6 (30-May-2009)

Filesystem volume name:   home

Last mounted on:          <not available>

Filesystem UUID:          3dcdc4a2-78ed-4dd9-a9ff-bc3f10f8338f

Filesystem magic number:  0xEF53

Filesystem revision #:    1 (dynamic)

Filesystem features:      has_journal ext_attr resize_inode dir_index filetype needs_recovery extent flex_bg sparse_super large_file huge_file uninit_bg dir_nlink extra_isize

Filesystem flags:         signed_directory_hash 

Default mount options:    (none)

Filesystem state:         clean

Errors behavior:          Continue

Filesystem OS type:       Linux

Inode count:              49152000

Block count:              196608000

Reserved block count:     0

Free blocks:              148484864

Free inodes:              48893533

First block:              0

Block size:               4096

Fragment size:            4096

Reserved GDT blocks:      977

Blocks per group:         32768

Fragments per group:      32768

Inodes per group:         8192

Inode blocks per group:   512

Flex block group size:    16

Filesystem created:       Wed May 27 19:13:25 2009

Last mount time:          Sun May 31 14:03:47 2009

Last write time:          Sun May 31 14:03:47 2009

Mount count:              5

Maximum mount count:      30

Last checked:             Sat May 30 17:48:58 2009

Check interval:           15552000 (6 months)

Next check after:         Thu Nov 26 16:48:58 2009

Lifetime writes:          12 GB

Reserved blocks uid:      0 (user root)

Reserved blocks gid:      0 (group root)

First inode:              11

Inode size:             256

Required extra isize:     28

Desired extra isize:      28

Journal inode:            8

Default directory hash:   half_md4

Directory Hash Seed:      71f4422a-2ee7-418c-9de2-cfc212e5d485

Journal backup:           inode blocks

Taille du journal:        128M

```

 Ça se rapproche plus de la valeur du "Lifetime writes" mais j'ai du mal a voir a quoi ça correspond.

----------

## scherz0

Non, ça n'a rien à voir avec le journal.  Ces 11Go sont occupés par les inodes :

```
Inode count:         49152000

Inode size:          256
```

Sauf utilisation atypique du FS, le nombre d'inodes est probablement excessif (un inode pour 4 blocs).

[EDIT] Précision : en théorie la taille du journal dépend du profil d'utilisation, pas de la taille du FS.  Il devrait être dimensionné essentiellement en fonction du débit moyen des écritures.Last edited by scherz0 on Mon Jun 01, 2009 7:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Ok merci

Vais voir pour des valeurs plus réalistes

----------

